# Advertising Costs



## leeharris13 (Apr 3, 2012)

Curious how much people are spending on advertising or I guess i should ask how much should "I" be spending.

My company has been in business 5 1/2 years and we operate one 4 man crew plus myself doing sales. Last year we grew 22% to 350K gross sales. i spent about $2,000 month last year and had 60% repeat / referral business. I am offering low impact work ,we use alturna mats and my pricing was on the lower side at times. i want to focus on QUALITY vs QUANTITY so my pricing will come up some and in turn I will lose some jobs. So this is where my question comes in on how much do i need to spend to get QUALITY jobs and stay busy? We are in the Atlanta market and it is very competitive.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Apr 18, 2012)

*Costs vary*

My gross advertising depends on many factors including effectiveness and demographic targeting. However, hysterically it has been as high as 22% of my annual sales and as low as 16%. The more years I reenforce previous years campaigns the lower the percent mainly due to WOM and referrals. The more I pump in the busier I get keep that in mind! Do you want to just keep busy or are you looking to expand ? 

Hope that is helpful
Jon


----------



## ashevilletree (May 4, 2012)

*books still work?*

Hey there, just wondering if anyone out there are still using the yellowpages to bring in phone calls? I got started with the web about a year ago and it's been pretty decent. You can't really compare it to the 80's though when there were just newspapers and books...


----------



## David1 (May 30, 2012)

Hello Friends !!! I think there is a best and cheapest way of advertising is Social media Like Facebook And twitter etc ....... because every person have an account on Facebook, So it is quite easy and cheap for advertising.


----------



## berani (Jun 6, 2012)

It really is hard to get to pay advertising costs though with the advancement of technology we have now, we could just take advantage of the better options with the internet. It has been something that has been more common and true enough something that should suit everything just right. Probably one of the more common reasons why they are to be taken not so lightly.


----------



## jason020 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey,. If you say that advertisement costs a lot than I surely want to tell you that every product's advertisement is not costly.. It depends on your marketing product either you are advertising some product or just an online web advertisement by some SEO ..


----------

